# snow geese still in Turtle mountain?



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Four friends of mine and I plan to hunted at Turtle Mountain this weekend. I wonder is high number flocked around there? any information?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I was to Bottineau yesterday and didn't see any snows anywhere. I didn't see any at JClark Salyer NWR in Upham either. Good Luck 8)


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

awwww We did not say goodbye to snow geese leave across Canada border.. Damn it...


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

what about Devil Lake (north) ?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You'll find birds north of DL from what I hear.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Haven't seen any up here the past couple days.

Snows don't usually land in the Turtle Mts.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Found a nice feed yesterday south of HWY 200, so they are still coming through. These were pigging out on rolled corn.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

tb said:


> These were pigging out on rolled corn.


We hunted yesterday morning and the birds were literally spitting out corn as we picked them up. I guess they're taking advantage of the last corn they'll see until next fall?


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

any luck for Snow Geese still south of 200 hyway? what town? :huh:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Hmmm. Let's see. What would it take for me to post the nearest town on this site? Copious amounts of fine bourbon? Throw in a few fair maidens? A good chesapeake bay retriever professionally trained by Mike Lardy? A fine Purdy side-by-side? Nah, can't do it. Don't see many hunters around this area and I'd like to keep it that way. It took several thousand miles to find it.

Here's why I won't post it: The longer we have a spring season, the more I see similarities between the spring and fall migrations. Now, there are a lot of differences, but I notice more similarities every year. The spot where I found geese yesterday was the same exact spot that I had a solo double-digit shoot last year on Good Friday. Yesterday, I was solo again and didn't shoot as many, but I think I saw more geese than a year ago. This is telling me something about the spring migration that we all know about the fall migration: the same spots have the ability to attract birds year after year, at more or less the same stage of the migration. I'm hoping that this spot will be good off and on for a long time at the end of the migration. I used to think the spring migration was very random, I'm finding out that it is not random at all. This might be the subject of an interesting new thread, which I'll start right now.


----------



## goosekiller9 (Mar 6, 2005)

tb
I know what you mean. I have seen a flock sitting in the same slough and in the same area fot the past week now. Noone hunts out in this area(snows) so they havent been disturbed. They are all mature birds to. I dont no if i want to disturb them. I think it would be interesting to see how late they are here.
Just My $.02


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Killer, that's what I call self-control. If you leave them alone and keep an eye on them, let us know how long they hang around.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

As long as they used to about 5 years ago.....before the spring season. They will still migrate, it hasn't changed.


----------

